# how many follies needed for egg share?



## iolite (Feb 18, 2006)

Hi ladies i have only posted a couple of times on here am usually on the  cycle buddies thread, am stimming for eggshare and just had my 2nd scan with only 8 follies so far, so am worried that it isnt enough for share, i know its still early days anyone had something similar? am aiming for next week for ec and et, i am on 4vials menopur to water  which might be increased, is that safe?
iolitex     to all of you in whatever stage x


----------



## Dolphin_s_DH (Sep 11, 2006)

Afternoon iolite,

At the clinic where my wife and I are, they require a minimum of 8 eggs to do egg share, 4 each. 
Good luck for your TX.

XX

Lee


----------



## fuzzier (Oct 31, 2005)

Hi Iolite, at the clinic i went to we needed a minimum of 6 eggs to be able to share (3 each). Theres still time for any smaller follies you have to grow. Making sure you are drinking the 2 litres of water a day may also help as they need fluid to grow. try to stay positive hun. 
[fly]   GROW FOLLIES GROW   [/fly]

Kay


----------



## endometriosislass (Apr 10, 2006)

Hiya

Again at my clinic the min number of eggs to be able to egg share is 8,four for you and four for ur recipiant.
Goodluck

Love kelly


----------



## *kateag* (Jun 20, 2006)

Good luck hun, again at our clinic the min number of eggs is 8, 4 each. There is still time for more to grow, and they may find more on the day.

xxx


----------



## MrsRedcap (Jan 6, 2006)

Iolite,

Don't worry hun I've been the same. They will grow trust me. I had 10 small follies not worth talking about and today I had EC and got 11 eggs.

it's be fine hunny!  

Love

Vicki x


----------



## iolite (Feb 18, 2006)

Hello all
Oh god thankyou so much for replying i feel a lot better now, am going to up the water and sending best wishes to all. ioliexxx hopefully will get some more by monday.x


----------

